# Changer couleur cadre "Spaces" ou "Mission control"



## Sunny92i (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!

Permettez-moi de vous exposer mon problème :

Lorsque j'affiche "Spaces" ou "Mission control" (comme on doit désormais l'appeler) en glissant trois doigts vers le haut sur le trackpad, un cadre blanc s'affiche autour du Bureau sur lequel je suis actuellement.

Voici une image de la situation : 







Sur cette image on voit que le cadre blanc est sur (ou autour du) bureau "Desktop" (oui, en haut de l'image).

Ce cadre change de bureau lorsqu'on change de bureau (obvious).

Mais voilà, lorsque j'ai une dizaine de bureaux et que je souhaite savoir rapidement où je suis, ça coince! En effet, les bureaux sont tout petits et le cadre blanc devient quasi impossible à repérer!

De ce fait, dans un premier temps, je me demande s'il serait possible de changer la couleur de ce cadre en rouge?

Dans un second temps, si cela se fait, peut-on également changer l'épaisseur du cadre qui entoure le bureau sur lequel on est?

Merci d'avance si vous avez quelques trucs et astuces à me donner!

Bonne journée!


----------

